# Alguien sabe como acoplar (en paralelo) dos o mas amplif. lineales rf ?



## Guest (Dic 1, 2008)

Consulto al foro si alguien sabe como acoplar en paralelo dos o mas amplificador lineales rf.


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 2, 2008)

para sumar potencia?, puedes utilizar cable de 75 ohms, en lambda 1/4, lo que se conmoce como sumadores wilkinson, saludos moises


----------



## Guest (Dic 2, 2008)

gracias moises por la información, abajo dejo un plano simplificado con cuatro lineales en paralelo, asi es la conexión ?


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 3, 2008)

Hola , te agardecere, me esperes un par de dias, la compu con mis archivos, se ha malogrado, y esta en reparacion, una vez lista, te paso la información, como deberias hacerlo, un abrazo, moises


----------



## Guest (Dic 3, 2008)

Moises, abajo esta el amplificador y esquema. Como modulador utilizo una video con salida rf por canal 4. La salida rf de la video la conecto a un booster de 36 db y la salida del booster al amplificador.
En la carga fantasma me indica 120 mw de salida pero solo consigo cubrir 50 metros con antena exterior dipolo "afinada" para esa frecuencia.
Los componentes del amplificador:
r1 : 82 homs
r2 (a) + r2(b) : 27 khoms
r3 : 120 khoms
r4 : 270 homs
r5 : 1.2 khoms
r6 (a) + r6(b) : 100 homs
c1 : 4.7 uf x 16v electrolitico
c2, c4 : 1 nf
c3, c5 : trimmer 6-50 pf
c6 : trimmer 6.8-45 pf
L1 : 5 vueltas (probe con distintos espesores de alambre)
L2 : 7 vueltas (probe con distintos espesores)
ch1 : choque 470 uh
ch2 : choque vk 200
Q1 : 2n2222
Q2 : 2n3553
fuente 18 volt


----------



## Guest (Dic 3, 2008)

falto el dato r7 : menos de 1 homs


----------



## moises calderon (Dic 5, 2008)

hola amigo, busca en google, broadcast hardware, en el rubro Tv, hay varios circuitos, un abrazo
moises


----------



## Gustavo Seminario (Mar 19, 2009)

hola la solucion es mas sencilla
usa un wilkinson modificado , hecho con secciones de 1/4 de lambda


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

.



Gustavo, podes publicar algun esquema ?, 


.


----------

